# Bellsouth dSL help!!!



## Vash2000 (Nov 2, 2006)

Someone please help me, I have bellsouth dsl, it has gotten really!!!!! slow lately, it feels like I still have AOL. Its going really slow and I even cleaned my computer and deleted alot of things and disk clean up and such but nothing work, I even plugged it out then back in, everythign else on my computer works perfectly but the internet, the internet has gotten so slow!! I even checked for viruses with my spy sweeper and had nothing, I have wirespeed dual connect router from bellsouth and it has always went fast but now the internet is extrememly slow! I'm not sure whats wrong with it but I'm only 15 and its my computerand I'm a techy myself but can't figure it out, I have Windows XP professional SP 2, Windows XP works great but its mainly and only my internet speed, people please help me, its so slow I can't go on myspace or online gaming. ray:


----------



## notarkard (May 31, 2007)

I'd like to ask...what model/make is your modem? Are you on a router? If so, is it on a wireless, or wired connection? Have you experienced any slow downs such as this in the past? You mentioned online gaming...is the problem there high latency? 

I would first recommend making sure that your ethernet adapter has its latest drivers. Secondly, make sure that your modem/router(if any) have their latest firmware as well.

Is there any game in specific you would like to mention? There are a few fixes that have helped high latencies in some games for me, mostly games with high amounts of data transfer(such as MMORPGs).

If you've made sure that your ethernet adapter and modem/router have their latest drivers/firmware, my next step would be to contact BellSouth. Ask them if they are having problems in your area. Usually they'll try to connect to your modem and do a few other tests, or if it's a problem on their side they'll let you know. At that point, all you have to do is really tough it out until it's solved. A quick call can save you hours of troubleshooting.


----------



## Vash2000 (Nov 2, 2006)

All it says in my router options when you put in the ip adress is WireSpeed Dual Connect, model C90-610030-06 and I don't have a router connected to it and I'm not using ethrenet I'm using USB. But today it has gotten a bit faster from yesterday for some reason. Thats all that I know and this is the first time ever it has slowed down like this.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I'd start by calling Bellsouth and complaining.


----------

